# Oca extravaganza this weekend



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you live within a reasonable driving distance from Cleveland Ohio then this event is a must do...Friday , Saturday and Sunday the OCA (Ohio Cichlid Association) is holding it's annual Extravaganza....fish of all kinds all over the place...wander the halls and pop into rooms where you can buy all kinds of fish...foods...plants and supplies at outstanding bargains...this is one of the biggest events in the country....hardgoods auction on Saturday and fish auction on Sunday...
this is an amazing event...

try to attend folks ; you will not regret going...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

don't forget..the show starts tomorrow..


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2012)

Wish I was nearby, I would love to see all the different fish that people have.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A bit more of a drive than I'm up for. Have fun.


----------

